# Cách "diệt gọn" mỡ thừa, giảm cân hiệu quả nhờ bột sắn dây



## thuypham (9/6/18)

Bột sắn dây mang đến vô vàn tác dụng làm đẹp cho cả làn da lẫn vóc dáng của phụ nữ.

*Cách "diệt gọn" mỡ thừa, giảm cân hiệu quả nhờ bột sắn dây*
Người xưa tin dùng bột sắn dây để tiêu khát, điều trị bệnh. Ngày nay, chị em còn tận dụng nguyên liệu này để chăm sóc da, dưỡng dáng làm đẹp.

Bột sắn dây rất giàu protein, lexithin, có tác dụng tăng cường sản sinh nội tiết tố nữ – estrogen, giúp vòng một lép xẹp, chảy xệ trở nên đầy đặn, căng tròn nhanh chóng.

Hơn nữa lượng chất xơ dồi dào trong bột sắn dây khi cho kết hợp với sữa đặc, có tác dụng làm trắng da, ngăn ngừa lão hóa, đốt cháy lượng mỡ dư thừa ở vùng bụng, đùi, bắp tay hiệu quả.

_

_
_Nếu đang muốn giảm cân nhanh, các công thức nước uống từ loại bột này chính là lựa chọn tuyệt vời nhất. (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Chỉ cần cho bột sắn dây hòa cũng nước sôi để nguội và thêm một thìa nước cốt chanh để uống mỗi ngày.

Loại nước uống này vừa có tác dụng giảm cân vừa có thể bổ sung nguồn năng lượng cho cơ thể, giúp giảm căng thẳng và phục hồi nguồn năng lượng tiêu hao.

*Cách phân biệt bột sắn nguyên chất và bột sắn pha*
Bột sắn nguyên chất hạt to, sắc cạnh, trắng vừa phải, thơm nhẹ, khô và không hút ẩm. Ngược lại, bột trắng pha tạp, kém chất lượng hạt nhỏ, bở, kém sắc cạnh, mùi thơm nồng và dễ nhão.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

